# Vintage reel "restored"



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I put restored in quotations because there really wasn't a ton I had to do. I wanted to replace the reel on my glass 3wt with a vintage Medalist reel, and found a pretty good eBay deal on a model 1494DA. I pounced, hoping I didn't get burned with an unusable reel in bad shape internally. I was shocked at how clean it was when I opened it up. Here's how it looked right out of the package:










I cleaned it inside and out, then swapped the retrieve from right to left handed. That also involved switching the line guard to accommodate the retrieve switch. It was a pretty easy process, and a few YouTube videos helped a lot.










Cleaned, oiled, reloaded with my 3wt line and backing, ready to be put back into use. According to what I have read, made in Akron, OH between 1966-1969.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice! Love that old school stuff. And it will still get the job done.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice! good deal that you got one in such good condition. hope it gives many more yrs of service.
sherman


----------



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

Love the old Medalist in any of the several sizes. I have several that I use. Build like trucks, with reasonable care should last a lifetime.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

That's the magic of fly fishing. I chased technology for a while, then I learned to appreciate the older nostalgic gear. Bamboo and glass are a ton of fun. The newer lines make this old gear perform better than ever before. I have quit weighing my gear, and I could honestly care less about the newest super duper space age composites. I started to appreciate the stream and the scenery more than the fish. I guess it comes with age. I would rather spend my $1000 on gas and lodging than a shiny super light combo that will be "outdated" next year. Thanks for sharing and preserving a great old reel. Tight lines... I've got to tend to a pot of beef stew that I'm cooking in a 100 year old piece of cast iron.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Medalists represent the only better reals I have-all I have ever been able to afford. Look sharp to. Fly Fish Ohio website has alot of info on them.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Back in service, officially.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

I have the same reel, it was my first still have it.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I actually went a got the newer version on Amazon warehouse for a steal. So far I like it just as well as the older ones. Been hunting them down at flea market and seem to be not the only one. Sigh


----------

